# ICloud Drive



## nulleentout (6 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais stocker et sauvegarder des vidéos qui sont sur mon iPhone 6S iOS11.0.3 sur ICloud 

Si je les copie sur ICloud Drive via l’application Fichiers il semblerait que ce ne soit que du local

Je voudrais être certaine de sauvegarder ma vidéo 

Merci


----------



## nulleentout (18 Novembre 2017)

Personne ne semblerait avoir compris à quoi sert ICloud Drive ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Novembre 2017)

Comme le dit son nom, c'est sur le cloud (dès que l'upload est terminé).
Par contre tu as une copie sur ton appareil.


----------



## nulleentout (18 Novembre 2017)

Euh... désolée cette fois ci ça a marché mais l’atire jour je ne te voyais pas la vidéo soit disant dans ICloud Drive sur mon iPad
Merci encore


----------



## nulleentout (19 Novembre 2017)

Désolée pour ce charabia.....encore ce €&@@?; /()& de correcteur...


----------

